# Does anyone know how to calculate your SSI/SSP if I move to another State?



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2019)

In this case, I want to move back to my home-State of Oregon, but I can find nothing online that shows me how to calculate what my benefits will be.  I now receive my Social Security, and when I turned 65 I also was given SSI/SSP.  I am fairly certain there will be at least a small difference, but I am absolutely pulling my hair out trying to get a "live" person to talk to about this.

I will appreciate any pertinent and helpful answers


----------



## Gemma (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm not seeing Oregon on the list.  
Among the state supplements administered by Social Security, in total or in part, are those of California, Delaware, Hawaii, Iowa, Michigan, Montana, Nevada, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, and Vermont. The same is true for the District of Columbia. 
A Guide to SSI


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2019)

I do know Oregon administers their own SSP amount Gemma.  I read that a few different places.  I wish I could find an online calculator but so far, only for Social Security itself.  There is a whole list of States that administer their own, instead of it being Federal, if, I read the site right.  

At one point, I did speak to someone in the Oregon office for SS and they said they would just transfer me over (SS office would have my new address)  But at that time, I didn't even know about the SSI/SSP for Seniors over 65 which helped me a lot here in California.  

Thank you for the information Gemma, I do appreciate your help


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2019)

Here's one site, you can go down to "State Administered" section 

States that administer their own SSI/SSP


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2019)

Ok, got my answer, and the exact figure just by finally getting through to Social Security!  They actually called me back when they said I had a choice to wait up to 55 minutes for an agent, or settle for a call-back  Then, the gal that called me back was such a nice lady.  She said she could find out for me easily, and did.  If anyone else is looking for this info on moving to another State, just call the main SS number for the US, and they can tell you the difference "amount" for SSI (for Seniors over 65).


----------



## Victor (Sep 16, 2019)

Why would moving to another state change SSI? That's federal, I don't understand.
Will you be working there?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2019)

Victor said:


> Why would moving to another state change SSI? That's federal, I don't understand.
> Will you be working there?


I looked it up.  This might help explain it, Victor.
https://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-11125.pdf


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 16, 2019)

In California we have SSI/SSP for Seniors over 65.  The SSP is dependent on what State as it is a State funded supplement   Some States have none at all, others, vary in amount of SSP.

Thank you for posting the link @StarSong


----------

